# [kernel] Maj 2.6.32-r7

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

Suite a la maj de ma Gentoo, je viens de voire que le noyau passait en 2.6.32-r7.

Bonne Mise à jour à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Hé hé !

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ uname -r
> 
> 2.6.33-gentoo

 

 :Cool:   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Héhé, c'est là que l'on voit que les rangs en fonctions du nombres de messages postés reflètent bien la réalité pour certains   :Wink: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## KeNNys

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Hé hé !
> 
>  *Quote:*   ~ $ uname -r
> 
> 2.6.33-gentoo 
> ...

 

Snif on me l'a pas proposé   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Parce que tu es en "stable", et que d'autres sont en "tilde-arch" (j'aime pas le mot "instable")  :Wink: 

----------

## KeNNys

OKi donc en baselayout2

----------

## xaviermiller

heu... baselayout n'a rien à voir avec çà   :Shocked: 

----------

## KeNNys

Oki, merci xav.

Merci pout tout.

Je me prends la tete avec ma gentoo tout les jour, je ne veux plus retourner sur la Daube. Bien que ma copine resiste encore sur ces PC lol, moi ils passent tous au fur et a mesure sur Gentoo.

Mais bon c'est encore vague.

Je n'abandonnerais pas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

Si les notions "stable" et "instable" te tracassent, je te suggère de lire la partie 3 "Working with Portage" du guide d'installation et en particulier le paragraphe "2.e. Gentoo Configuration" et "3. Mixing Software Branches".

Toutefois, tu ne devrais pas t'aventurer dans la branche "instable" (ou "tild-archée"  :Wink:  ) avant d'avoir acquis une certaine maîtrise de l'environnement Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

